# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Мужчины и женщины. Интересные статистические факты.

## Irina

*У кого больше свободного времени: у мужчин или женщин?*

У кого больше свободного времени: у мужчин или женщин?   Интересное исследование провели социологи из Великобритании. Они выяснили, сколько свободного времени есть у мужчин и женщин.

Представители Организации экономического сотрудничества и развития выяснили, что у среднестатистического британца больше свободного времени, чем у женщины. Разница составляет примерно 32 минуты.

Была выяснена ситуация со свободным временем и у жителей других стран. Так, в Норвегии разница между мужчинами и женщинами составляет всего несколько минут, в Германии - 22 минуты, во Франции - 33 минуты, в США - 38 минут, в Бельгии - 50 минут. А вот самая большая разница отмечена в Италии. У мужчин из этой страны на 80 минут больше свободного времени, чем у итальянок.

В ходе этого же исследования было выяснено, что женщины тратят на уход за собой на 22 минуты больше, чем мужчины.


*Мужчины тратят год жизни на это*

Британские специалисты заинтересовались вопросом, как часто мужчины обращают внимание на представительниц слабого пола и сколько времени они тратят на то, чтобы полюбоваться красотой женщин.

Оказалось, что ежедневно мужчина рассматривает 10 женщин и тратит на это около 40 минут. Это составляет примерно 259 часов или 11 дней в год. А за всю жизнь у мужчины уходит почти целый год на то, чтобы рассмотреть незнакомых женщин.

Женщины тоже любят рассматривать мужчин, но тратят на это в два раза меньше времени. В среднем каждая женщина ежедневно обращает внимание на 6 мужчин и ей требуется на это около 20 минут.

Интересным оказался тот факт, что мужчинам больше нравится, когда на них смотрит женщина. 19% представителей сильного пола чувствуют себя при этом абсолютно счастливыми. А вот женщины зачастую чувствуют неловкость, когда незнакомец рассматривает ее. В этом признались 16% дам. Лишь 9% женщин любят, когда на них обращают свое пристальное внимание другие мужчины.

Что больше всего привлекает мужчин и женщин в представителях противоположного пола? Для женщин - это глаза, а для мужчин - фигура незнакомки, утверждают специалисты.

*Сколько времени женщина тратит на макияж?*

Макияж     Часто мужчины жалуются, что женщины очень долго собираются, когда надо идти куда-то. Ученые решили выяснить, сколько же времени на самом деле тратят женщины на то, чтобы привести себя в порядок перед выходом.

Опрос, проведенный специалистами косметической компании «Skinbliss», показал, что в среднем за всю жизнь женщины тратят 3276 часов, или 136 дней, на макияж, прическу и выбор одежды. Мужчины тратят на приведение себя в порядок в 3 раза меньше времени - всего 45 дней за всю жизнь.

Ежедневно у женщин уходит примерно 30 минут на мытье и укладку волос, 20 минут на макияж и 15 минут на нанесение лака для ногтей.

2/3 опрошенных женщин признались, что для них нанесение макияжа, создание прически и выбор одежды являются ежедневной рутиной, и лишь треть получает удовольствие от этого процесса. 
*
Страсть к красоте: мужчины превзошли женщин!*

Страсть к красоте: мужчины превзошли женщин!   Сколько вы времени тратите, чтобы привести себя в порядок перед выходом из дома? Сколько бы у вас это ни занимало, вы наверняка думаете, что мужчины собираются быстрее. Но вы ошибаетесь!

Последние статистические данные говорят о том, что мужчины стали все больше времени уделять своей внешности, а перед выходом из дома на приведение себя в порядок им нужно больше времени, чем женщинам.

Опрос более 3000 британцев показал, что мужчины тратят 93 минуты на наведение красоты, а женщины - 79 минут. Даже в душе мужчины проводят на 1 минуту больше (23 минуты), чем женщины.

Так, за то время, пока представители сильного пола моются, бреются, укладывают волосы и выбирают одежду, дамы успевают принять душ, сделать прическу, макияж и одеться, передает Daily Mail.

В месяц мужчины тратят на beauty-продукты всего на 19 пенсов (примерно 9 рублей) меньше женщин.

----------


## Irina

> Опрос более 3000 британцев показал, что мужчины тратят 93 минуты на наведение красоты, а женщины - 79 минут. Даже в душе мужчины проводят на 1 минуту больше (23 минуты), чем женщины.


Вот так))) Женщины, есть повод задуматься и уделять себе больше времени.

----------

